# black&decker plunge mounted?



## Bepo (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi.

Well this is the only router i have at the moment. You can see it at Black&decker site as: 
10 Amp VS Plunge Router
Model #:RP250

I want to mount this on the router table but there are two problems.

1. It seems that springs are too hard and sometimes when i push the router down it stays in that position. Should I put some machine oil and lubricate the springs and axis. 

2. The arms of the router are too wide so if I mount it There is no posibility to lift the router through the plate hole, and changing the bits will be difficult.

What are the solutions to this problem?

PS. I know that B&D is S***  but that is all i have. Here in Croatia the Bosch 1617EVSPK Router Combo Package that i like costs around 450$ 
 

THX


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bepo

If you want to use it in the router table you can remove the springs and the handles..
The link below will not show the B & D Router but most routers are about the same when it comes to removing the springs..
You didn't say how you are mounting it to the table but if you use a router table base plate you can just pop/drop it in or out and to change the bits just pop it out of the table...The RWS way.. 

I should note *** you can take the springs out and cut off a coil or two then put them back in...in that way you can still use the router for a plunge router when the need comes up...
But just do one coil at a time and then test it ..most springs are made for King Kong type people 


http://www.acehardware.com/sm-black...ack-and-decker-plunge-router--pi-1883524.html

http://www.routerworkshop.com/mark1.html

===


Bepo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Well this is the only router i have at the moment. You can see it at Black&decker site as:
> 10 Amp VS Plunge Router
> ...


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

1. It seems that springs are too hard and sometimes when i push the router down it stays in that position. Should I put some machine oil and lubricate the springs and axis.

That depends - if there are oil-lite bearings or collars (they are brass colored bearings), they can be cleaned but should not be lubricated. Machine oil will (or any lubricant) will hasten the failure of the bearings or collars. These are manufactured with lubricant impregnated into the material and only require non chemical cleaning (dry cloth). The shafts and columns can also be dry cleaned to avoid rusting. The sticking is probably due to dust collection.

It is unlikely that for the life of the router these bearings would fail, lubrication would only help accumulate more dust and more frequent cleaning of the bearings or collars would be experienced.

Hope this helps.

FWIW


----------



## Bepo (Dec 15, 2007)

Thx for the answers. 

Bobj3 I have measured the width of my router it is arround 12x5,5 inches. So if I put one inch to every side i think the plate will be too big and it is going to distort under the mass of the router. As i can see the standard plate is 12x9 inches. 

What is your opinion should I make this plate bigger or simply remove the arms of the router. And do you have any suggestion what size should the plate be.

THX again.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

If the arms are removable and most are except the cheapest of routers I would do that, you wont use them under the table anyway. 

Corey


----------



## Bepo (Dec 15, 2007)

THX Birdflu. You were right. The sticking was because of dust collection. I was working something with teak and that wood is too oily so it sticks to everything. 
Now everything works great.

THX again


----------



## Ken D (May 20, 2007)

Bepo,
Removing the springs is a way to go if removing dust doesn't allow easy moving. I removed the springs from my Hitachi (table mounted). Take a look at Callagans site and his open base router table. That is about what I had to do..........


----------

